# Questions to ask



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm booked in for an appointment at Birmingham Priory's next open evening next week. I think I get a free 15 min consultation with either a consultant or an embryologist.

My obvious questions relate to my endometriosis and having my Mirena removed and when after the removal I might be able to consider starting treatment, and of course the availability of sperm! Keeping in mind it's only 15 mins can anyone suggest anything that I should ask?

Thanks
Esperanza


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Esperenza,

Without knowing your situation I would suggest the following as a starter for 10..

- Availability of donor sperm.  do you have to buy a certain amount rather than taking it a tx at a time - some clinics insist on this
- Their recommended course of treatment for you with some timescales
- Most up to date success rates by age group / tx type
- What they believe your success probability to be
- If they have any waiting lists
- Costs!
Not sure if you're thinking of IUI or IVF as there are obviously different things to understand with each of these.  If you want to pm me pls do so and I'll help if I can.

Dx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi esperanza - maybe also ask what types of medication you will be on and what the purpose of that medication will be. Also ask what you can do/take in the meantime to improve the quality of your eggs, hope that helps

Katiexxx

PS - good luck!


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for your replies.

As of a month or so ago they had a couple of donors but I will ask about how much I can 'buy' in one go - I do also want to ask if they will let me import from Denmark should I need to. I know the other clinics in the area are having to do this as they have no donors of their own, so have a 6 month waiting list. If the donors that this clinic have aren't suitable then I might as well import my own - that way at least I'll have a decent supply and possibly a bit more choice at the start.

I do need to discuss the type of treatment they suggest - IUI vs IVF ... I will take all my previous notes re endo - is it wrong that part of me hopes they suggest IVF first time? The stats for unmedicated IUI are so disheartening and the thought of a medicated cycle and the risk of multiple birth scares me witless! Re the stats in general - they make my brain melt so I'm not sure talking about them would be that productive - I have info from them that I can try and decipher - maybe with a bit of help on here!


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

If it is your choice to go straight to IVF then I don't see any reason why you shouldn't go for it.

Good luck with it all

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with Dottie - if you feel that IVF is what you want, then go for it

My clinic (LWC in London) basically took me through IUI vs IVF and the different success rates etc at my first consultation and then asked me what I wanted to do. I did 2 unmedicated IUI, one medicated and then moved to IVF. I was originally planning 6 IUI but once I started I realised I couldn't keep doing something which such low success rate. Having said that, my first IVF didn't work either - will be starting the 2nd one soon...

It's a difficult choice to make - some people get super lucky and fall pregnant on first or second IUI. Some1 just got her BFP on her 5th or 6th IUI, so it can work even after multiple goes. But then Roo had 10 or so IUI with no success....

Only you can really make the final decision based on your own circumstances...the clinic can guide you but the ultimate choice is yours, and if you feel that you want to go straight to IVF, then they should support that

good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Esperanza - I don't think you will have any problem at all with going straight to IVF at the Priory.  When I went to see them a couple of years ago that was what they wanted to do (consultant basically said better chance of success = more efficient use of limited sperm supplies).  In fact, the fact that they were so keen for me to do IVF with no medical need put me off as I really wanted to start as low tech as possible, but in your case it is just what you want.

Best of luck for the open evening next week - it must be exciting to be getting started!

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Some1 - interesting point. The other reason for considering IVF is that I only have a 21day cycle - I don't know which part of my cycle is the 'short' part as I've not monitored it and with the mirena in situ I can't at the moment, but I know that this can cause problems.

I'm not sure that IVF is what I _want_ as such - and obviously there's lots of questions to ask and research to do - but from the little I know it seems to make some sense.

We'll see


----------



## pippa38h (Jun 27, 2008)

Esperanza, as far as fertility after your Mirena comes out- it`s pretty damn quick, cycles start nearly straight away.  I had mine taken out 3 days ago and a proper period started yesterday - that`s the main advantage of the mirena.  Quoting from their official info blurb: "Studies show your chances of getting pregnant after Mirena® is removed are similar to women who had not been using any form of birth control." 
The only problem is `oww` I forgot what normal women have to go through each month!!

What was the answer about Danish donors when you asked?
Good luck and get charting that cycle!! (you might not have a short cycle anymore- things can change)


----------

